# Looking for someone selling a 3DS panda Devkit



## 8bit-Peace (Jan 24, 2021)

I've tried to find recent listings for the 3DS panda dev kit's that are in stock but everywhere i go has lead to dead ends, anybody know where one is being be sold for? And if you are selling one please let me know. If this is not the right place to post this please point me in the right direction as i am new to this website.


----------



## krisie2 (Mar 24, 2021)

Before I start googling, what even are 3DS Panda Dev Kits?


----------



## Osaxely (Mar 28, 2021)

@krisie2 It's development kit.
I need one too, after two years of learning, I can't even develop my game because I don't bought the devkit, their distribution have stopped on Developer portal. Please contact me in DM if you have one that you could sell to me


----------



## krisie2 (Mar 30, 2021)

Ah so it's an official development kit, gotcha. Pretty sure you're not allowed to sell those outside of Nintendo?


----------



## Osaxely (Mar 30, 2021)

It is allowed, you just have to ask for a “Transfer” to Nintendo after buying it.


----------



## zoogie (Mar 30, 2021)

developer.nintendo.com said:
			
		

> *Latest News*
> 2021.03.25 - About development for Nintendo platforms. (For more information, see here)


 (no sign-in required because they want EVERY prospective dev to see it)

They've recently gone beyond just not offering devkits, and flat out say that you can't dev for 3ds/WiiU if you haven't purchased one before 3/25/21.

Sorry about the bad news. I think they could have handled this better by giving more advanced warning.


----------



## Osaxely (Mar 30, 2021)

That’s very bad, but I guess that if someone sell me a devkit, I will be able to develop and publish ?
I ask that because someone has an offer on a dev forum


----------



## Horatiu19xx (Mar 30, 2021)

There is a guy on discord, which has one for sale, I can give him your discord. PM me


----------

